# WD My Passport 1TB USB2.0 HDD Stopped working



## guruswaroop (May 15, 2013)

hi guys,
As the title suggests my hard disk WD My Passport 1TB USB2.0 has stopped working. The moment I connect it to my laptop ( hp pavillion dv6000 running windows 7) it gets recognised as Local Disk H: in My Computer. Now if I try to double click on this drive icon, an error throws up saying that H:\ is not accessible, The parameter is incorrect. After some time in a dialog box a message appears which says that, you need to format the drive in H: 
I even tried using recover my files software to recover my data, but it looks like it is going to take almost 1 year to complete the scan. This problem has occurred for the second time, last time when this happened I simply used recover my data software to successfully recover all the lost data, but now it is taking a lot of time even to scan !!!

any suggestion is greatly welcome
awaiting your help

guru swaroop


----------



## rajnusker (May 15, 2013)

Install Hard Disk Sentinel, and post a screenshot over here.


----------



## lywyre (May 15, 2013)

My WD also did the same a few months ago. After recovering the partition table, I am able to access the files, but the response is pathetic and some times hangs. Now, I am already moving the data to another external hard disk (seagate backup +) after which I am going to send the WD to warranty.


----------



## guruswaroop (May 20, 2013)

here is the screenshot :


----------



## guruswaroop (May 22, 2013)

dear rajnusker... I have posted the screenshot as per your suggestion


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2013)

run chkdsk command to fix errors.type cmd in start search box & right click cmd & select option "run as administrator".in command prompt window type chkdsk j: /f & press enter(where j is your WD drive).


----------



## guruswaroop (May 24, 2013)

dear whitestar_999, I have done what you said and this is what chkdsk has to say :

The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is My Passport.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
 4 percent complete. (46876 of 109824 file records processed)
File record segment 46876 is unreadable.
 4 percent complete. (46877 of 109824 file records processed) 
File record segment 46877 is unreadable.
...
and it goes on and on at 4 percent.
I left it overnight to see if there is some progress, but when I got up in the morning and saw it, the same sequence is repeating at 4 percent.
should I still let it run, or leave it and try some thing else?

Whenever I connect my WD to my laptop, I get a message in a dialog box :

You need to format the disk in H: before you can use it.
Do you want to format it?

Well I don't know what exactly happens internally on the disk when we format...
but if I format, I feel that I can use the disk... but I want my data back ( top priority ) !!!!
so if I run the software - recover my files to recover data on my WD, I feel I should get back my data
This is just a guess... I don't know if it is correct so I will not do anything which is not recommended by members over here.

I WOULD LIKE TO ASK YOU EXPERTS ON THIS FORUM FOR YOUR OPINION


----------

